# Alba Adventures - Season 4 Episode 1 - ONE DAY - Pico, VT



## SkiRay (Dec 15, 2016)

We hope you like our latest... So far the ski season is off to a great start.. Hoping it stays this way. 








One Day  (by Alicia Alba)

It's Friday in December,
And tomorrow is opening day. 
Escaping NY on a Friday can be trying, 
And beating the rush hour traffic is like winning at a game of Craps.

With relief we make our final turn.  
Exhausted we make our way inside, 
And settle down to get some rest.

The morning looks wonderful, 
With an additional dusting of snow.

Clearly our niece was not the only one excited for Pico's Opening Day. 

And after last season, 
Things are off to a great start.

Seeing friends,
And wonderful powder, 
The day was great.

The next day the summit was open,
And now the real fun could begin.

Even just looking up at the the mountain,
Covered in snow, 
Was spectacular.

Winter people are drawn to the mountain.
The mountain becomes your acquaintance.
The mountain becomes your friend.
And then One Day without you realizing it, 
The mountain becomes your family.
Pico has become our family.

We leave counting the days, we will see you again.


#albaadventures
#albaoutdoor
#nikon
#googlepixel
#motx


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 15, 2016)

Good to see you were there 2nd day for upper mountain too. Also skiing to last chair!


----------



## Edd (Dec 16, 2016)

Nicely done Ray! The effort you put into making that vid shows.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 16, 2016)

Great job. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiRay (Dec 16, 2016)

*Thank you..*



Edd said:


> Nicely done Ray! The effort you put into making that vid shows.



Thanks Edd,

When we started doing this, we had no clue we would become so passionate about story telling. It really is a cool family thing to do and everyone gets involved.  With the kids involved, it makes it even more fun.   We are in desperate need for new gear- our cameras were failing and good portion of this was recorded on a the Google Pixel and the MotoX..  Really amazed on how well the cameras on the phones keep up. 

If there was something we should change, or that we should shoot/do let us know.  It's not like we have anyone reviewing our stuff before we put it out there.. 

Best, 
SkiRay


----------



## Zermatt (Dec 16, 2016)

I was there Saturday and Sunday.  Sunday morning was pretty awesome.  I hope the mountain holds up for Christmas week.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 16, 2016)

Sunday was a great day at Pico.  I have a GoPro that I bought that I intend to get footage of my kids with, but I have yet to use it!

It's great that you are recording your memories that way.  When your kids grow up, I'm sure you will all enjoy being able to watch the videos and reminisce.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiRay (Dec 16, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Good to see you were there 2nd day for upper mountain too. Also skiing to last chair!





Edd said:


> Nicely done Ray! The effort you put into making that vid shows.





prsboogie said:


> Great job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone





Savemeasammy said:


> Sunday was a great day at Pico.  I have a GoPro that I bought that I intend to get footage of my kids with, but I have yet to use it!
> 
> It's great that you are recording your memories that way.  When your kids grow up, I'm sure you will all enjoy being able to watch the videos and reminisce.
> 
> ...



Yes, we actually have been looking back at our earlier stuff, from 5 and 6 years ago. The kids are totally different now and it makes us wonder where time has gone.  Our son, in March, he was still a little kid, then all of a sudden, puberty hit.   He grew a few inches (like 5) and is now as tall as Alicia (mom). Needless to say that had to get him all new stuff....  Our daughter too, grew a bit more too, but in personality .  

Go record, and if you need any tips on editing; let me know. 

Thank you for watching this.. 

Ray


----------



## SkiRay (Dec 21, 2016)

See you all at PICO this weekend.


----------

